# shutting down of mine



## loco (Oct 20, 2007)

how will this effect the industy and prices with the largest platinum mine being force to shut down and an expected loss of approx 1,300 oz of platinum not being mined daily from that mine? just courious as I just read about it on kitco. thanks


----------



## loco (Oct 22, 2007)

well so far it doesn't look good as prices dropped a bit today I guess time will tell.


----------



## loco (Oct 24, 2007)

guess it doesn't matter much since the mine has been reopened.


----------

